# Ant und javac



## karahead (27. Feb 2006)

Moin, hab mal ne Frage zu Ant.
Kann man im build script irgendwo angeben, welchen Compiler das Script benutzen soll?

Um genauer zu sein, hab Java 5 und Java 6 Beta (zu testzwecken) installiert und nun möchte ich das eine Projekt mit Java 5 und das andere mit 6 kompilieren.

thx


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Feb 2006)

kein problem, lies halt die doku zum javac task


----------



## karahead (27. Feb 2006)

Ja, da steht nur ein attribute compiler, wo ich die Version eingeben kann.

Gibt es aber keine Möglichkeit den Absoluten Pfad anzugeben?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Feb 2006)

$ANT/docs/manual/index.html



> executable
> 
> Complete path to the javac  executable to use in case of fork="yes". Defaults to the compiler of the Java version that is currently running Ant. Ignored if fork="no".
> Since Ant 1.6 this attribute can also be used to specify the path to the executable when using jikes, jvc, gcj or sj.



eventuell auch bootclasspath nötig


----------



## karahead (27. Feb 2006)

Hmm, hab's nun so probiert

```
<javac srcdir="${source.dir}" destdir="${build.dir}" executable="C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\bin\javac.exe" fork="yes">
			<classpath refid="cp" />
		</javac>
```

nur Leider steht dann in der fertigen jar Created-By: 1.5.0_06-b05
Ist irgendwas am Path falsch oder hab ich was vergessen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Feb 2006)

bau mal einen Befehl ein, den es nur in Java6 gibt (nur zum Testen)


----------



## karahead (28. Feb 2006)

Ohh man ich bin ein trottel 
Es hat die ganze Zeit Funktioniert.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

